# ACS issue



## dmac101 (Mar 28, 2014)

anyone on here have experience with acs issues? I've check most connections on the bike i can see and put dielectric grease on them. cleaned battery and tested volts. was about 14.06 when running. which is fine?

ok heres my situation. when th bike is turned off no issues whatever just turn key on and the acs functions perfectly no code nothing works like new. but when i start the machine and try to use my acs is when it throws check engine light and air fault message. the acs will work switch it to level 6 it jacks it up to level 6. switch it back to level 1 it expels the air drops down and then the compressor kicks back in and jacks it right back up again. so it always is filling the shocks right up. 

anyone have any idea?


----------

